# 5 Michigan Deer Hit the Ground On This Show



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

Check out the new show posted by Pass-Through Productions. This week we take down 5 deer on the opening weekend here in Michigan. This episode is fun and fast paced. Let us know what you think!

See More At www.passthroughproductions.com


----------



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice! I like the camp and video. Congrats and wish yall well!


----------



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

i didnt know there was anything else other then the tigers game last night?


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

HUH........Were those campers setting inside a garage or something?


----------



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

We were camping at one of the guys houses. It was really getting cold so we put a big heater in the barn and pulled the campers inside. You know how us hunters work, we make due with what we have! lol


----------

